

When can I use... (Browser Compatibility tables - HTML5, CSS3, SVG, & new tech) - chaostheory
http://caniuse.com/

======
Derferman
I love articles with such a heavy focus on data visualization. Any chance you
can provide a .json file containing all the information as well? Every time I
see a post containing great data I always want to play around with the
information myself but having to parse html to get at the data (using python
and beautifulsoup) is such a time investment.

~~~
mbrubeck
Check out <http://caniuse.com/data.js>

------
stralep
I like 'bashing' IE like the next guy, but IMHO time scales of Far
Past/Past/Present/... tags are different per browser...

------
nkassis
WebGL? I know it's not finalized but it be useful to see WebGL included.

~~~
BrianHammond
WebGL is mentioned on that page. I'm not sure if it was updated since you
looked.

"Conclusion: Not ready*. Waiting for Internet Explorer 8, Firefox 3.6, Chrome
4, Opera 10.5 to expire"

------
mbrubeck
It looks like IE7 and Safari 3 are the next IE6.

They're both blocking CSS3 tables, WAI-ARIA, postMessage, Web Storage, CORS,
and appCache. (Opera 10.1 shares the blame on a few of those too.)

IE7 is the furthest behind by far. I'd root for IE8 adoption, except that it's
not much better. :(

------
1010011010
AKA, "IE continues to retard progress on the web."

